# Padilla Miami 8/11 Churchill Cigar Review - Destined to be a classic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a fan of the Padilla blends and I would have to say this miami 8/11 and the 1968 have got to be among my all time favorite cigars. This smoke ...

Read the full review here: Padilla Miami 8/11 Churchill Cigar Review - Destined to be a classic


----------

